
HandmadeCon videos – game programmer interviews - fenomas
http://www.twitch.tv/handmade_hero/v/28507308
======
fenomas
HandmadeCon is a small convention where Casey Muratori (of Handmade Hero)
interviews game programmers. What I enjoyed was the way Casey drives each
interview deep into the gory details of gamedev - how they did their asset
pipeline, how their builds worked, how their networking handled errors, etc.
Great stuff.

Videos:

00:02 - Tommy Refenes (Super Meat Boy)

01:20 - Mike Acton (Insomniac Games, Ratchet & Clank..)

03:05 - Pat Wyatt (Warcraft, Diablo, Guild Wars..)

04:27 - Jonathan Blow (Braid, The Witness)

06:01 - Ron Gilbert (Monkey Island, Maniac Mansion..)

